# Mount Fuji



## felix_120192

hey im doing a project on Mount Fuji, i thought it would be great if i can get a translation for mount Fuji in every language existing. So can you please (pretty please) tell me what is Mount Fuji in your language.


English

Mt. Fuji

Japanese

Fuji-san


----------



## Camille

En français : 

le Mont Fuji


----------



## Outsider

_Portuguese:_

We don't really translate it: we call it _monte Fuji_, or sometimes _monte Fudji_.


----------



## araceli

Castellano: Monte Fuji.


----------



## walnut

In italiano: 

il Monte Fuji.


----------



## marco_bcn

Romanian:

Muntele Fuji

Best,

Marcos


----------



## Whodunit

In German it's:

Fujisan (masculine)

or

Fujiyama (masculine)

or sometimes

Fudschiyama (masculine)

I'd prefer the first one.


----------



## haujavi

In Basque:


Fuji mendia


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian/Catalan:

Mont Fuji


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew:

הר פוג'י (_har fuji_)


----------



## Jana337

In Czech:

Hora Fuji

or

Fujisan

or

Fujiyama.

Fuji can sometimes be spelled Fudži.

Jana


----------



## Anne345

In french: le "mont Fuji" or "Fuji Yama"


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

جبل فوجي (jabal Fuji)


----------



## JJchang

Mount Fuji is written as 富士山 in Chinese and Japanese.


----------



## Lancel0t

Bundok ng Fuji or Bundok Fuji in FIlipino


----------



## dimitra

Όρος Φούτζι (Oros Futzi) 

in Greek. 

)


----------



## la grive solitaire

In Latin: Mons Fusius, from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Fuji  It has other languages, too.


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish:
Mount = vuori
Mount Fuji = Fuji-vuori (sometimes written Fudži-vuori).


----------



## nitad54448

Hi, in several languages Fuji Mountain is 
Fuji-san or Fuji-yama
These have the origin in Japanese : Yama means "mountain" in japanese. San means also mountain but it's the chinease reading of the "mountain" character.
N


----------



## Nizo

*In Esperanto, Fuĵi-monto.  I saw a response above in German, I've also found the German translation written Fudschijama.*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Fudžijama (feminine)


----------



## Mutichou

Actually, “yama” is an erroneous reading of the kanji 山, isn't it?


----------



## Flaminius

The reading _yama_ does exist for 山 but I don't think Japanese language has ever called Mount Fuji, ふじやま or _fujiyama_ [A *bold* statement.  Others are welcome to correct me].  In the olden days, however, one could have used a variant name; _fuji-no yama_ (Mountain of Fuji).


----------



## nitad54448

Mutichou said:


> Actually, “yama” is an erroneous reading of the kanji 山, isn't it?



No, yama IS the correct Japanese reading for mountain. SAN is just a different one.


----------



## dn88

In Polish: 

"(góra) Fuji_ or_ Fudżi"


----------



## Lello4ever

la grive solitaire said:


> In Latin: Mons Fusius, from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Fuji It has other languages, too.


 
That's funny


----------



## noopz

Indonesian:

Gunung Fuji. Gunung means mountain, or in this context, mount.


----------



## Mutichou

nitad54448 said:


> No, yama IS the correct Japanese reading for mountain. SAN is just a different one.


I didn’t say it correctly: kanji are read differently depending on the context, and in 富士山, 山 should be read only “san.”
Is this right?


----------



## samanthalee

Mutichou said:


> I didn’t say it correctly: kanji are read differently depending on the context, and in 富士山, 山 should be read only “san.”
> Is this right?


 
Yes, you are right.

When we are talking about "mountain" or "mountains", we'll pronounce it as "_yama_". When we are talking about the name of a mountain, we'll pronounce it as "_san_".

We can remember this by comparing with English; for example, we always say "Mount Everest", never "Mountain Everest".


----------



## apmoy70

dimitra said:


> Όρος Φούτζι (Oros Futzi)
> 
> in Greek.
> 
> )


[ˈo̞.ɾo̞s̠.ˈfu.d̠͡z̠i] (both neuter). 

-MoGr neuter noun *«όρος»* [ˈo̞.ɾo̞s̠] --> _mountain_ < Classical 3rd declension neuter noun *«ὄρος» órŏs* (nom. sing.), *«ὄρους» órous* (gen, sing.) --> _mountain, height_ (PIE *h₃er-s- < *h₃er- _to rise_ cf. Skt. ऋष्व (r̥s̩va), _high, elevated_). Note that in MoGr it's the "formal" (Katharevousian) name for _mountain_, found on maps or in geography books. In the vernacular we prefer the name *«βουνό»* [vu.ˈno̞] (neut.) < Koine masc. noun *«βουνός» bounós* --> _hill_, a Doric dialectal word that spread in Hellenistic times (possibly of Pre-Greek substrate origin since its variant «μουνιάς» mounĭắs (fem.) points to a β/μ variation which is Pre-Greek; interestingly, «μουνιάς» is comparable to the Basque word for _hill_, muno).


----------

